
YC News UK meet up - 15th March, London - danw

======
danw
I'll be at opencoffee club and London 2.0 later today (March 15th). If any YC
news users are in London and feel like meeting up then come along!

Open coffee: http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1056/?gj=sj3

London 2.0: http://upcoming.org/event/154671/

------
AlfredNgeno
I'll be there Dan,...so thats 2 of us...anyone else??

------
danw
Thanks for turning up guys, was great to meet you all

------
vikram
I missed it. Maybe next time.

------
sharpshoot
Hey Dan, see you there

